# Please help ID anything aquatic in this pic



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was driving at work today and noticed in these ditches that I have been noticing some plants that look familiar but perhaps with emerged growth. If possible, I'd love to plant some native stuff in my aquariums at home. If anyone notices an aquatic plant, feel free to mention it. Thank you! All input is helpful

http://img341.imageshack.us/i/imageang.jpg/
Or









I had to do this from iPhone. Link may have to be input to browser. Sorry!!


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's another. Again, sorry pic didn't thumbnail. I'm on my phone.

http://img521.imageshack.us/i/imagebkp.jpg/


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I know this is considered a weed, but I could swear its aquatic. Moneywort? Thanks again!

http://img406.imageshack.us/i/imagexrf.jpg/


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Last one...

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/imagefjs.jpg/


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaotic pics, but here's what I can make out...

photo 1: I see some Hydrocotyle sp., also probably some Alternanthera sp. (not A. reineckii, doubtfully submersible, probably invasive. Maybe A. philoxeroides...).
photo 2: some kind of Sagittaria, may or may not be submersible but definitely a nice pond marginal. Also more Hydrocotyle. Might be a bit of a Ludwigia sp. down at the bottom right corner.
photo 3: Not moneywort - pretty sure it's just a weed of the not aquatic kind
photo 4: the plant with the big, broad leaves is Pontederia cordata, another marginal. The grassy stuff is just grass, and I can't say what the stem plant is without a better photo...

Close-ups of a particular specimen are a lot easier to work with than a big field of weeds - it's hard to see enough of any one plant to ID it properly.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, better photos are needed.

Does the third one look like this? I can't tell from the photo.
http://www.missouriplants.com/Whiteopp/Stellaria_media_page.html


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea, sorry. I was not able to tell how they turned out from my phone but now at my pc I notice its a bit of a cluster. I just wanted to include as much of the landscape as possible cause if any of those plants were worth planting and seeing what happened I wanted people to be able to see the whole picture.


----------

